
Ask HN: Studying medicine, would like to move out of the field - snikis
I am currently a fifth year medical student in Europe, working part time at a lab on cell morphology, teaching biology to high school students and freelancing doing data science in my spare time. My study record so far is great and my supervisors and I have published two papers. Doing research is enjoyable and my current supervisor is willing to strongly recommend me as a candidate for a PhD position. Of course, he would also like me to stay at the current lab.<p>Lately I have been thinking about alternatives to residency or a PhD program. Even though I could be a doctor, I find research and problem solving more satisfying. Yet a PhD as well as a career in academia does not seem to be financially sustainable in the long-run. Even worse, in my country research‘s just outright bureaucratic.<p>Since discovering and creating new things motivates me, I have been considering that a startup could be possible. I see multiple problems in medicine that I feel could be solved and I guess that could be a start? Also, working with R is satisfying and I have been considering about becoming a data scientist.<p>My question is: what other options could I explore after my master‘s? Has anyone else shifted out of medicine after finishing medschool? What did you do?<p>Thanks!
======
throwaway_374
Have you considered strategic/management consulting in the medical field. I
know the big 4 will have specialists focusing on this - possibly related to
the healthcare setup in your country - along with niche boutiques. I can't
vouch for how much this would just involve powerpoint and Excel modelling
bullshit in suits versus R analysis but I imagine data science skills would be
extremely valuable. Also health policy if you are interested in the political
side of things.

------
tim333
How about work in big pharma for 3 years then try to leave a do a startup when
you have training, knowledge, some cash and the like?

